

Kenneth Cole’s Cairo Tweet Angers the Internet - thankuz
http://mashable.com/2011/02/03/kenneth-cole-egypt/

======
thankuz
UPDATE: Kenneth Cole has officially removed his Tweet & posted an ACTUAL
apology. Only 5 hours later w/ "sincere" apology.

[http://www.facebook.com/topic.php?uid=9291921501&topic=1...](http://www.facebook.com/topic.php?uid=9291921501&topic=16039)

~~~
thankuz
Here's the quote:

"I apologize to everyone who was offended by my insensitive tweet about the
situation in Egypt. I’ve dedicated my life to raising awareness about serious
social issues, and in hindsight my attempt at humor regarding a nation
liberating themselves against oppression was poorly timed and absolutely
inappropriate."

Kenneth Cole, Chairman and Chief Creative Officer

------
yakto
Has already spawned a fake Twitter account: <http://twitter.com/kennethcolePR>

